# Pics of my S12 (88 200SX SE V6)



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Just thought I'd throw up some pics of a classic. More pics and info at my SE V6 site 

Front Quarter:









Rear Quarter:









Interior (Shifter knob and boot are Ichibahn Grip-series):









Engine Bay (VG30E):









Pic with my wife's 92 Sentra XE (b13):









Comments are welcome! I haven't done many engine or body mods, mostly because I regard this car as a classic and want to keep it close to original.


----------

